# Wilting Bud. Mites??



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2017)

The smaller bud started to wilt at the bast yesterday.

I know bud blast can have multiple causes, and I also believe it can have no causes, just happens sometimes.

Just for discussion purpose, I have read somewhere that there are these invisible tiny mites that attack buds and thus cause them to wilt.

Anyone know of this? What species of mites? 

I don't see how such tiny things will only cause damage to buds but not elsewhere. I am not convinced this is true at all.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 6, 2017)

More likely thrips, or dry conditions


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2017)

Get a magnifying glass and look over the whole plant. Thrips are
nasty little buggers and are so tiny that I can only see them magnified 
when they move. They're not only on buds and blooms, but that's
when the damage is usually seen first.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 8, 2017)

I can see thrips with my eyes. 
I see their damage on the leaves (they leave this whitish area with or without super tiny black spots). The thing is they move rather fast.
So usually when I see them, I quickly put my finger on them and squash them to death right where I find them.
I don't know where they came from in this weather. Maybe hitch hiked with one of the current purchases.

I see some damages on a few seedligns now.
Last time I saw thrip damage was a couple of years ago, and I think it came in with fresh cut flowers. I never buy fresh cut flowers anymore.


----------

